# Portable Hardrives?



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi folks, 

I have been looking into one of these for a while now.

I need something with reasonable storage space, and I would like the unit to be reasonably compact.

Does anyone have experience of Western Digital Passport models?

These run off USB, which is also suited to my needed (offshore, space, weight).

What is the major difference with the RPM of the units?..I know you can't run games etc off them as there is no operating system stored.

I will predominately store music, photos, movies etc.

Probably a 250 or 320 GB drive is what I am after, and I am open to any manufacturer that you recommend.

TIA,
Mark :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i have a WD 320GB one cracking piece of kit i have a backup of all my docs and pics from every detail pictured and some other bits too.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a Western Digital My E Book. It's a 500Gb model and I back up photos, music and documents onto it. It was easy to instal, plug & play. When I'm not downloading/uploading from it I unplug it. My local PC repair shop told me that most hard drives have a life of about 4 years if they are used all the time, so I try and keep it's usage down to prolong it's life.

I think it was about £70

looks like they've come down in price, from when I bought mine..

Amazon.co.uk: Western Digital My Book Essential 500GB External USB 2.0 Hard Drive: Electronics & Photo


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

XR Dad said:


> I have a Western Digital My E Book. It's a 500Gb model and I back up photos, music and documents onto it. It was easy to instal, plug & play. When I'm not downloading/uploading from it I unplug it. My local PC repair shop told me that most hard drives have a life of about 4 years if they are used all the time, so I try and keep it's usage down to prolong it's life.
> 
> I think it was about £70
> 
> ...


I have the exact same thing, It's no bigger than a book


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually i'm talking balls this is mine currently just now its doing a time machine backup two blue lights are flashing alternatively.

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/638804/art/western-digital/my-book-essential-edition.html


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

I use a western digital passport in piano black every day, and it's perfect. would definitely recommend it, and Amazon usually sell them pretty cheaply


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I have got a Lacie 250GB its great take it to uni for saving my stuff on got loads of music movies etc on it.I got mine from staples im sure it was about £60 but they seem to have come down a bit in price.

One thing to note is if you sign up for a staples reward card you get £10 off your next purchase of £25 or more.

this is similar to mine http://www.staples.co.uk/ENG/Catalo...89059,21812,89069&webid=392255&affixedcode=WW


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I am using a 250gb Iomega solid state drive from a friend and have to say it is very impressive - small / silent and doesn't need an external power supply :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If you value your data don't get a usb powered 2.5" external drive. They are very unreliable and not particularly robust, get a decent 3.5" external. Obviosuly solid state 2.5" is a different kettle of fish but i'm guessing you don't want to spend £500 on one of those.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, my budget is sub £100 really.

This is not for major back up of my PC, just for movies/pics/crap for when offshore etc.

I see you can get 1TB drives pretty cheap.

The passport really is the size I am after, as space is an issue for kit bag, and weight...I know there isn't much in it.

I think i'll have to get a WD Passport and a book like Graham has for 'at home' use.

Ta,
Mark.


----------



## cressers (Sep 14, 2008)

One thing. If this data is REALLY important. Buy 2. 

Rotate and keep one at work and one at home.

Moving them a lot increases failure risk, but if you have a fire at home, a backup sat next to the PC is not much help really.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is what you want mate, http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/813088/art/western-digital/my-passport-essential-320.html


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers G. I shall splurge out and get it at the end of the month, won't come in time for my trip...


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

lol and there's me with my 16gb USB Pen Drive (OCZ Rally2)


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=226740 i have one of these they are great very light weight to make to and from the office


----------

